# Leveling Blocks



## msbudlite (Mar 20, 2013)

We need to buy leveling blocks instead of bringing hunks of wood etc. with us. 
Which type and how many would you all suggest?

Thanks:excitement:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2013)

What rv do you have?  RV stores sell the plastic leveling blocks and think wal mart has them.   Really depends on where you plan on camping.  Most cgs are fairly level. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 20, 2013)

Lynx blocks, 10 to a pack, purchase 2 packs.


----------



## msbudlite (Mar 21, 2013)

Leveling Blocks



			
				C Nash;83180 said:
			
		

> What rv do you have?  RV stores sell the plastic leveling blocks and think wal mart has them.   Really depends on where you plan on camping.  Most cgs are fairly level. Welcome to the forum



Hi,  We have a 31.6 Coachmen Santara.  We go to various campgrounds and we've been told it's bad for the fridge etc. to not be level.  I was wondering if a pack of 10 is enough or would we need two packs of 10?  Also some seem to be more fragile than others and I only want to buy once, so I was wondering what the most popular brand is.

Thanks
Anne
Montreal, Quebec


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2013)

Just take Ken's advice on tne 2 pack of Lynz blocks.  Ken is a honest dealer that also camps so he knows what you need for your camper.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 21, 2013)

Lynx has a 3 year warranty, I have used my 2 sets for several years, no problems.  I know there are copy cats, but these are the original.


----------



## Clay L (Mar 21, 2013)

I have and have used four sets of ten at one time. 
That's rare though because I will either change sites or RV parks if at all possible when a site is that unlevel.


----------



## bandit9077 (Apr 9, 2013)

wow! what a great forum. Brand new to the rv life and don't know a thing.  Will probably ask a lot of dumb questions


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 9, 2013)

welcome bandit9077, yes there are quite a few experts on here  that will help you out with any questions you may have. I  for one am not one. But guys like Ken and Nash, Lynn are.
 good luck and happy camping


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

now Hollis ,, u contribute alot on here ,, and u do make some good points ,,, no one ,, IMO is an expert on here ,, we all just put our 2 cents in of what we know or have been thru ,, and that's it ,, yes a few do deal with rvs day to day ,, like ken ,, and Nash ( our resident fulltimer expert) ,, i myself do know a few things ,, but i am outta the rv repair business ,, but i do try to keep up with the changing matters on newer rvs ,, mine alone is a nightmare ,, i am still learning it :concern:


----------



## C Nash (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I am a has been that can't remember where I was yesterday but it's great.  Now I can enjoy ever day like it's a first


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 11, 2013)

YES Nash,,, you are a has been,,, you has been everywhere. And many of us are just trying to catch up with you. Keep it up as long as you can. I will catch up with you sometime this year.


----------



## returnofsid (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a new member, been looking at the Lynx leveling system for awhile now.  I've already been leaning towards purchasing and now, thanks to this thread, I will buy at least one set today!


----------

